# To wish Merry Christmas



## cisarro

Hello guys!

I'd like to wish Merry Christmas to my Hungarian friend, so this is my poor first attempt:

_Nem tudok, ha ezen héten látni fogsz üzenetem, így... nagyon boldog, kellemes, békés karácsonyt kívánok neked és barátok!!!_

(Please, don't make fun of me hahahahaha)
Thank you!

p.s.: tudok or tudom? fogsz or fogod?


----------



## francisgranada

Your sentence, without changing its meaning, could be:

Nem tudom, hogy ezen a héten látni fogod-e az üzenetemet, így... nagyon boldog, kellemes és békés karácsonyt kívánok neked és barátaidnak !!!


----------



## cisarro

francisgranada said:


> Your sentence, without changing its meaning, could be:
> 
> Nem tudom, *hogy* ezen a héten látni fogod*-e* az üzenetemet, így... nagyon boldog, kellemes és békés karácsonyt kívánok neked és barátaidnak !!!



Thank you francisgranada! I wasn't so wrong hahahaha. I've only 2 doubts:

1) You're using the suffix *-e* instead of conjuntion *ha* because the last one indicates a conditional clause, right?
2) I'm not sure about *hogy* in this case because this looks a little bit strange for me: _I don't know that if you'll see_... why?
3) And the use of *et* added to üzenetem indicates an accusative case, right?

Moderator's note: 
Please respect our rule of *one question per thread* in future.


----------



## Olivier0

A dictionary may mention "if" / Sp. "si" for *-e* but only in the context of: _hogy ... -e_ = *if* ... or not = *si* ... o no, because _-e_ serves only to mark the sentence as a question, like in French "est-ce que / si":
látni fogod*-e*? = French: *est-ce que *tu le verras = will you see it?
nem tudom, hogy látni fogod*-e* = je ne sais pas *si *tu le verras = I don't know *if *you'll see it (= whether you'll see it or not)


----------



## francisgranada

1. This *hogy *corresponds to the Spanish *que*:  no sé que ... etc. The -e is not an independent word, as explained by Olivier0, so hogy works also in combiation with -e (unlike the Spanish *si*).

In some cases it can be ommitted, so you can say also:
Nem tudom, ezen a héten látni fogod-e az üzenetemet ...

2. Yes, *-et* indicates the accusative, and with the possessive suffixes it can be ommitted, so the following version is correct as well:
Nem tudom, ezen a héten látni fogod-e az üzenetem ...


----------



## cisarro

Thanks a lot! the explanation is very clear


----------



## Zsanna

*Moderator's note:
Whatever further questions cisarro may have, he will put in a new thread, as conform to our rules.
Please consider that every single grammatical aspect in one sentence is not allowed to be discussed in the same thread.  *


----------

